# Emoji on stock ROMs



## psufan5 (Jul 15, 2011)

Currently running Synergy and the only thing I miss is Emoji in the SMS app. Is there a way to get this? I dont want to use a 3rd party app because of the LED issues.

Thanks.


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

psufan5 said:


> Currently running Synergy and the only thing I miss is Emoji in the SMS app. Is there a way to get this? I dont want to use a 3rd party app because of the LED issues.
> 
> Thanks.


Not at the moment. What I did is download ChompSMS or any app of your choice, and purchase light flow ($2) and set the values there. It works perfectly

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

In gosms you can set the led

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## rfranken (Jun 16, 2011)

icanhazdroid said:


> Not at the moment. What I did is download ChompSMS or any app of your choice, and purchase light flow ($2) and set the values there. It works perfectly
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


From what I've seen light flow works for a bit then starts flaking out. Random colors at random times.


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

rfranken said:


> From what I've seen light flow works for a bit then starts flaking out. Random colors at random times.


Not really, just make sure you have S3 mode or root mode on

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

